# TEXT SIZE & “play all” feature



## ChristaC510 (Jan 4, 2018)

I can’t believe the “play all” feature (for multiple eps of a show) is gone - WHYYYYY?? I use it all the time! PLEASE bring that back in a software update ASAP! I never thought going all in (3TB Bolt w/ Lifetime, finally!) would leave me with less features than my XL4 & Roamio. Who makes these decisions?

& it’s been mentioned - the delicate text on the menu is nicer BUT there needs to be a way to make the font bigger/bolder. I’d give up the HUGE pictures at the bottom of the Home page to have a more readable menu, but the guide could be bigger too. I shouldn’t need a 40” screen in my bedroom to read the menu.


----------

